# Stage 1 Strings Pro Staff



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

MoBuzzCut said:


> I would like to announce that The Pro Staff has been filled. I would like to welcome all these to people to Pro Staff. We are still accepting applications for Field Staff at [email protected] please e-mail here for applications and to submit resumes
> Pro Staff
> Billy	Buress
> Mary	Harris
> ...


Thanks for letting me be a part of the staff for the best made Strings out there.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

^ 

I concur, and appreciate the chance to represent the top string maker out there. :thumbs_up


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks for letting me be a part of the staff for the best made Strings out there.


i feel the same way


----------



## Edavies30 (Feb 9, 2008)

weave said:


> ^
> 
> I concur, and appreciate the chance to represent the top string maker out there. :thumbs_up


Not only is Stage 1 Strings the best out there, Wes is one of the nicest people in the archery community!!!! He really supports the sport of archery and the people involved in the sport. Stage1Strings is a family!




PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X ARCHERY PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR OF YOUTH ARCHERYP.S.A./FURY X


----------



## nwmulie (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity to join a great team.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*congrats*

congrats to all who made it


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to all who made it!!


----------

